# hotel



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well there is an open position at the a hotel restaurants for an internship i'm 17 ,and I'm pretty posititve and I think they will hire me as an paid intern.  Well i want to go to culinary school as some of yo may already know what should I take notes on during my internship in the kitchen?


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't take notes on anything if it'll slow you down during your actual work. Try to remember, and then on your breaks, on lunch, and after your shift, jot down what you remember.

As for _what_, anything and everything that you think you might forget and need. I wouldn't worry too much about the little things you'll get with repetition. But if you're making stocks or sauces, or some other important foundation point, those might be good to jot down. If you hear or learn a new way to cook something that you hadn't thought of before, that kind of baseline "technique" or something, that might be good to keep notes on. But really, just do it as you need it and as you have the time to.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you

um What do you advise wearing for the interview/Application process


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

cook shoes, black slacks and a white button up shirt, tie (black). look crisp, bankers bring a briefcase to interviews to show they have good taste, if you have a knife bag bring it to show your serious. Don't go unpacking it, just bring it and set it by your chair like a briefcase. best of luck.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Show up on time.  Answer questions honestly. Be truthful about what you can do, and what you expect. Expect to be given grunt work. Expect to be cutting a lot of vegetables. DO NOT presume to know anything at all, and ask questions.

DO carry a notebook. DO use it. Pay attention. No Chef likes repeating themselves.

Remember, you're asking someone to spend a lot of time training YOU. Yes, they will get another set of hands, but it's a set of hands that is going to require another set of hand's time and effort.

Act like an adult, be appreciative of the chance you are being given, and work like you want to be there, and everything will work out.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Use a tape recorder or digital recorder. Saves lots of time, just do not drop it in the soup.


----------



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I like the job and it is going very well I have memorized some of the menu I'm a prep/pantry cook so I'm in the salad/cold foods station in the kitchen and I also prep for banquet as-well I'm getting some great experience.


----------

